# pricing for epoxy floor coatings



## dvp

Anyone here ever done an aircraft hangar non skid floor coating? if so what would be an average cost per sq'? approx. surface area 10000 square feet.


----------



## Romanski

Pretty sure it's around tree fiddy :whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter

The last epoxy floor that I did, I got paid around $0.50 psqft including labor prep and materials.

Keep in mind this is in Canada where we have much higher product costs which made up a significant portion of this, so I am sure that you can do it for approx. half that :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP

sigh.......


----------



## ewingpainting.net

:laughing: the cheapist I've seen is a buck a square. You just won :jester:


----------



## Wolverine

$2.85 to 8.00 per ft2... depending on where in the country it is and what the system is... This is the range for doing it right. 

Most hanger floors are NOT anti-skid because it is too hard to keep clean and is hard on aircraft tires.



> The last epoxy floor that I did, I got paid around $0.50 psqft including labor prep and materials.
> 
> Keep in mind this is in Canada where we have much higher product costs which made up a significant portion of this, so I am sure that you can do it for approx. half that :thumbsup:


I have no idea what the scope or perspective is on this cost. I'm going to guess that its a very very very thin mil system with minimal prep. for $.50/ft. Typically, aircraft hangars are thick-film 3 coat systems:


100% Solids Epoxy Primer 8-12 mils
100% Solids Body Coat 12-30 mils
90% Solids Urethane Top Coat 3-8 mils
You would also have some ancillary materials to fix things like spalls, cracks, and joints.


----------



## dvp

*thanks for imput*

thanks for the imput. this is a small portion of a facilities painting contract on a secure military facility. no specs,no site visit, nothing. the real number is 100000 sq feet per year for 5 years. the rest of my numbers im comfortable with, unles anyone knows how much extra to charge for a checkerboard pattern on a water tank?


----------



## BC_Painter

Wolverine said:


> I have no idea what the scope or perspective is on this cost. I'm going to guess that its a very very very thin mil system with minimal prep. for $.50/ft.


Keep in mind I made a thread a few months back about this 0.50 psqft epoxy floor.

This was a quote from a ComPany I used to "sub" for, and by sub, i mean they quote, they give me a price, they give me the timeline, and i wear their shirts and am not allowed to reveal that I am a sub, just their way of cheating us.

The product I applied cost almost double what I got paid to do the floor, and I was responsible for product  Yeah subs PAYING to do work, isn't it wonderful

Just thought I'd throw that out there, since I'm still a little raw from the experience >.< :whistling2:


----------



## dvp

*ok*

i thought you were just messin with me cause epoxy is usualy like 175.00 for a 2 gal kit here


----------



## BC_Painter

dvp said:


> i thought you were just messin with me cause epoxy is usualy like 175.00 for a 2 gal kit here


Sorry for the confusion, that price would be a death sentence ^>^

I don't have a tonne of experience with the higher end epoxy coatings, I personally only do garage floor type coatings so far.

But even those I'd be around 3 rock bottom:thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme

dvp said:


> Anyone here ever done an aircraft hangar non skid floor coating? if so what would be an average cost per sq'? approx. surface area 10000 square feet.


Seems like you would want to get a rep out from a supplier of commercial epoxies. Floor prep. and product are equally important.

When I worked for a commercial painting co., we did floors at Freightliner that held up to new semi-trucks driving on it. It was a Tnemec product, but I forget which line or product.


----------



## Woody

Why tell you "any" of my prices ?...... Maybe, I should just ...shoot myself. wtf







$5-$12 sqft..... What Spec's ??


----------



## dvp

*thanks all*

i already have my sales rep working on it. i was trying to use this forum to see if i was in the ballpark and wont take a beating on this and possibly suffer phisical harm from my employer.


----------



## Wolverine

DVP... where are you located?


----------



## Roadog

I've epoxied many hanger floors. Also painted helicopters. It was about $75 bucks a day and food! Did it while wearing the uniform (camo fatigues).....they got me cheap....


----------



## dvp

*location*

california


----------



## NEPS.US

dvp said:


> california


You should hire Ewing painting to do it and teach you how to price it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

dvp said:


> california


I'll have no problem showing you. Just give me the project managers phone number.  I'll take care of that for you. All's you have to do is sit back and watch.


----------



## mblosik

Argh--i still get mad about that story about CP from you.... .50 sf is highway a$$ raping to the sub...no one can make money at that rate; except CP or collegeP. there's volume profits, and then there's national corps.....their volume goes to 11, and screws the people they "employ." i saw a college outfit in the paint store parking lot on sunday.....all i could think was "dude, you are making someone alot of money. you will make none." i can't remember the dumbass slogan on the collegeP sign, but I did laugh at it. Suckers.....and then there's the customers who use their services who believe they are helping out some poor college kids. Bigger suckers. you risk your most valuable asset and put it in the hands of a kid who took a quick class in the back of a paint store and then hired his frat buddies? Really? who are these people?


----------



## BC_Painter

mblosik said:


> Argh--i still get mad about that story about CP from you.... .50 sf is highway a$$ raping to the sub...no one can make money at that rate; except CP or collegeP. there's volume profits, and then there's national corps.....their volume goes to 11, and screws the people they "employ." i saw a college outfit in the paint store parking lot on sunday.....all i could think was "dude, you are making someone alot of money. you will make none." i can't remember the dumbass slogan on the collegeP sign, but I did laugh at it. Suckers.....and then there's the customers who use their services who believe they are helping out some poor college kids. Bigger suckers. you risk your most valuable asset and put it in the hands of a kid who took a quick class in the back of a paint store and then hired his frat buddies? Really? who are these people?



That about sums it up.

And 30 odd % royalty rates plus plus plus makes me want to vomit

There is the rare College painter that can make it, but it's far from the norm. I have experience here too.

I've had a rocky career!


----------



## Rcon

BC_Painter said:


> That about sums it up.
> 
> And 30 odd % royalty rates plus plus plus makes me want to vomit
> 
> There is the rare College painter that can make it, but it's far from the norm. I have experience here too.
> 
> I've had a rocky career!


CP pays 30% royalties? 

Just goes to show you how much of a dumbass the local owner is.


----------



## BC_Painter

Rcon said:


> CP pays 30% royalties?
> 
> Just goes to show you how much of a dumbass the local owner is.


College pro is about 30%

Certa Pro is around 5% ( after a buyin and with pretty hefty minimums )


----------



## mblosik

they prey on those who do not know better. they deal in volumei purely. you can't pi$$ around here without seeing one of either of the certa or college signs. i put mine on one of the corners a 1/2 mile from a job i did, and got two calls in a week. i think i found out why they place those signs everywhere but their mom's a$$.


----------



## Southfork

$4.00 a square foot in Maryland for basic garage floor epoxy. This includes the cleaning, acid etching, moisture check, material and application. If they want a clear coat on top it's another $1.75 a square foot.


----------



## Floorgal

I work for a manufacturer that's been continually on the U.S. Military "approved sources" list for Air Hangar floor coatings for over 20 years. Their product is on hundreds of thousands of square feet of aviation floor throughout the world at any given time...They are truly the definitive source for everything involved in hangar and vehicle maintenance flooring and specifications. So if you have questions, please feel free to contact them or me. 
On the cost/sq. ft. issue, it can range from $0.50 to $4.00, depending on the condition of the floor and what needs to be done. And as always, prep is KEY!


----------



## dvp

Thanks for the reply. we bid this contract months ago, and hangar flooring was one of many lein items. we are one of the companies still being considered. hope we get it. id have to look for the number we came up with, but it was around $4.00 or maybee more.. i think. probably contact you if we get it. done a fair amount of epoxy, but no military aircraft hangar floors yet in my career.


----------



## nEighter

.......................................................................................


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> sigh.......


Classic. :laughing:


----------



## Floorgal

Thanks, DVP. And good luck to you!


----------



## Christophor

*Epoxy coatings for aircreaft hangars*

The two different coating options available for aircraft hangars are concrete polishing and epoxy coating. Concrete coatings can offer some advantages however they are unable to provide stain and chemical resistance. But epoxy concrete coatings attractive and can offer non slippery surfaces. Chemical resistant epoxy coatings are highly recommended for aircraft hangar floors. The cost for epoxy coatings may vary with location. Here at Ontario I got the service for $1.25 including labor. In your case the surface area is 10000 sq ft. So you can expect some discounts from your service provider. Companies like http://www.epoxytoronto.com offers hassle free payment plans.


----------



## richmondpainting

We charge $4.65/square foot....grinded..patched...and 1 coat epoxy...flake..1 more clear epoxy and a top coat of polyurea


----------



## Rbriggs82

richmondpainting said:


> We charge $4.65/square foot....grinded..patched...and 1 coat epoxy...flake..1 more clear epoxy and a top coat of polyurea


What do you use for the edges where the grinder can't get to?


----------



## richmondpainting

Rbriggs82 said:


> What do you use for the edges where the grinder can't get to?


We use a hand grinder. Actually we just ordered a ton of stuff from sherwin also. Diamabrush stuff...they make special attachments for hand tools...I will let you know how they work out as I love sherwin but I'm not of fan when it comes to epoxy related stuff....


----------



## 2peterhunter

I am good friends with a guy that specializes in this, he did 800,000 sq feet last year. He charges 5.50-7 a foot.


----------

